# TPF Photo Challenge -June '14 - "Shadows"



## mishele

For this month, we have decided to set the challenge theme as *"**Shadows"*. Please keep in mind that these themes are meant to be subjective. *Think outside the box and be creative!* Good luck to everyone! We can't wait to see what you come up with!! 

For all those who wish to participate in this challenge please take a moment to read through the following: 








Any registered member of The Photo Forum may enter,             though anyone foolish enough to be responsible for running the     silly         thing is not eligible to win.
New challenges will be posted on or around the first of each month.
Themes             are intended to have some measure of flexibility. This is an     art        thing,  folks! Do what you think is right and run with  it!
The challenge will remain open to new submissions until precisely midnight GMT on the last calendar day of the month.
Within             five days the images will be assembled for viewing and  posted    as  a        display and voting poll. Members of TPF will be  allowed  to    vote   for      their favorite image. Polls will remain  open for  one    full week.
The winner will be announced at the end of the voting week.
In the event of the tie, the moderators will select a winner.
There             are currently no prizes being offered, but we're hoping to      change       that.  Bear with us and be sure to heckle as many      moderators about    this    as  humanly possible.
I like monkeys.
It             is at the sole discretion of the challenge moderators to    accept    or       reject any image submitted for any reason they deem       appropriate.
All       images must not have been       previously posted to TPF, and ideally     should   be taken during  the      challenge month. (The idea is to get folks     out and    thinking   about    new ways to shoot!)
Images must be emailed to challengetpf@gmail.com. All submitted photos must include a form that needs to be completed. A copy of the form will be posted each month.
Images             can be no larger than 500k. All images must be 700 pixels   long    on       their  long edge. No edge of the image can exceed 700    pixels.
Images          submitted must be anonymous  and   must bear no markings or      indications    of  who the image  belongs   to. Watermarks, names and      copyrights  embedded   in   IEXIF   information, etc. count as      identification and such  images   will    be  rejected.
Images must be owned by the submitter and copyrighted or trademarked works from another party will not be accepted.








>>>>>>>>>> Copy and Paste *this form* into your submission email <<<<<<<<<<
*
ThePhotoForum.com Username:*

** Photo Title (optional):*

*Has this photo been posted before on The Photo Forum? Y/N*
>>>>>>>>>> End of form <<<<<<<<<<

*Please enter your email subject as "June '14 Photo Challenge Submission"*

All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it             into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are made    when        photos   are submitted and therefore, hopefully, no photos    are     excluded.    If the   form is not included in the submission    email the     photo will    not be   included in the challenge gallery    and voting     process.


----------



## PropilotBW

This is perfect!  I think I have thousands of underexposed photos that would probably have some shadows in them...


----------



## minicoop1985

Thankfully I don't have to get arrested again for this one.


----------



## wyogirl

hmm... this one interests me and I have a plan.  Now lets see if I can execute said plan before July. :blushing:


----------



## chris_natalius

Hi, i'm new here, can i join the contest? Also, i have few question, does we allowed to submit more than one photo? Where i must email my submission? Sorry for the bad english...


----------



## minicoop1985

One photo, cgallengetpf@gmail.com, and I'm pretty sure anyone can join. Just make sure to read through the OP on this thread very carefully before submitting your photo-there's a form that must be included.


----------



## chris_natalius

minicoop1985 said:


> One photo, cgallengetpf@gmail.com, and I'm pretty sure anyone can join. Just make sure to read through the OP on this thread very carefully before submitting your photo-there's a form that must be included.



Ok, i will keep that in mind, thanks a lot...


----------



## FITBMX

minicoop1985 said:


> Thankfully I don't have to get arrested again for this one.



Arrested?! That most have been some photo! LOL


----------



## jfrabat

Does this mean I havo to get a shot of that dark thing that lives under my bed?


----------



## TheNevadanStig

I might actually enter this one. I have a pretty good idea, just need the darn wind to stop at the time I need to do the shot!


----------



## Life

I'll wait till others posted so I can see what exactly is in the limits


----------



## mishele

Life said:


> I'll wait till others posted so I can see what exactly is in the limits



Wait?! Go take a shot and submit it! 
Let's go!


----------



## Life

Well, If what i'm THINKING would work, I already took a shot this evening. But I don't know if it'd count. How shady need it be? Question about the rules... No watermarks, nothing  to show who owns it, no bigger than 500KB, no bigger than 700 pix at its longest side. RLY. I understand bandwidth restrictions, but come on. A lot of us photographers are taking 10+mb photos, to resize it too 500Kb, it loses a LOT of quality. Your rules, but I personally feel it's a bit steep... :/


----------



## Braineack

Life said:


> Well, If what i'm THINKING would work, I already took a shot this evening. But I don't know if it'd count. How shady need it be? Question about the rules... No watermarks, nothing  to show who owns it, no bigger than 500KB, no bigger than 700 pix at its longest side. RLY. I understand bandwidth restrictions, but come on. A lot of us photographers are taking 10+mb photos, to resize it too 500Kb, it loses a LOT of quality. Your rules, but I personally feel it's a bit steep... :/




dude, you could take a picture of the sun and it would "count".  Artist license.  Shadows is just the theme, you don't have to be literal.

Just take your shot, resize it, submit it, and we won't even see them (let alone know who took them) until after we vote on the "best". If it has a watermark, then we know who took it and the blind voting is biased.

There's no reason a 700px image can't look good on screen.


----------



## Life

Ofc it can look good. but it's much better when bigger . I do like the idea of blind voting though. That way nobody can vote on someone because they like the person, not the image. ^^


----------



## Life

Ok sent the email, my submission is entered


----------



## D7K

Maybe I'm the only one but I do not see the submissions?


----------



## mishele

The submissions are all sent to an e-mail account. At the beginning of the next month we will post a thread with all the entries. =)


----------



## minicoop1985

It also helps with anonymity. There's potential that there could be favoritism if we all knew who shot what, so this helps.


----------



## Braineack

Exactly, if I posted my submission here, everyone would just vote for it cause they love me.


----------



## minicoop1985

Braineack said:


> Exactly, if I posted my submission here, everyone would just vote for it cause they love me.



But what if I posted my... oh. yeah. Carry on.


----------



## jfrabat

Braineack said:


> Exactly, if I posted my submission here, everyone would just vote for it cause they love me.



Not so sure....  Keep in mind I am also submitting, and people love me MORE...


----------



## Life

Hate to bring down the party, but we all know everyone loves Life the most


----------



## scotts2014se

Running out of time and not happy with the ideas I've come up with so far! Somedays I just hate "life"!  (Ha ha!)


----------



## jfrabat

scotts2014se said:


> Running out of time and not happy with the ideas I've come up with so far! Damn! I hate "life"!  (Ha ha!)



I hear you...  same thing here!


----------



## wyogirl

I am working on something that is hopefully cool. Don't tell my boss I'm playing at the office. Lol


----------



## SnappingShark

wyogirl said:


> I am working on something that is hopefully cool. Don't tell my boss I'm playing at the office. Lol



BOSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buzzlightyear

I had an idea for the contest. What if the winner gets to choose the topic for the next round.


----------



## Derrel

Braineack said:
			
		

> There's no reason a 700px image can't look good on screen.



Actually there are plenty of reasons a 700 pixel wide image might look like utter crap. MANY entire genres or types of images lose a ton of impact because fine detail, or larger scene areas, simply can NOT be conveyed well in a squished down 700-pixel, 500KB size file. I can think of hundreds of types of scenes that look like rubbish when downsampled to such a degree. If the area shown is larger than say, 20 feet across, at that size, many image lose the small details, lose the nuance, lose the "quality" that is often required to fully appreciate a scene.

Vague, generalized, impressionistic or pictorialist type images can look fine at 700 pixels wide and 500KB; try a shot of a Washington state apple blossom orchard view at 700 pixels max and 500KB...the shot will fall flat.

With today's cameras, a 500KB image at 700px is basically looking not at a photograph, but a thumbnail of the concept.


----------



## notgreybeard

Derrel said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no reason a 700px image can't look good on screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually there are plenty of reasons a 700 pixel wide image might look like utter crap. MANY entire genres or types of images lose a ton of impact because fine detail, or larger scene areas, simply can NOT be conveyed well in a squished down 700-pixel, 500KB size file. I can think of hundreds of types of scenes that look like rubbish when downsampled to such a degree. If the area shown is larger than say, 20 feet across, at that size, many image lose the small details, lose the nuance, lose the "quality" that is often required to fully appreciate a scene.
> 
> Vague, generalized, impressionistic or pictorialist type images can look fine at 700 pixels wide and 500KB; try a shot of a Washington state apple blossom orchard view at 700 pixels max and 500KB...the shot will fall flat.
> 
> With today's cameras, a 500KB image at 700px is basically looking not at a photograph, but a thumbnail of the concept.
Click to expand...



Its also protects your dearly beloved image from theft


----------



## Life

When is the voting thread/ or winner or however it works  going to happen?


----------



## mishele

I will get the voting thread up in the next week. I like to give people a chance to correct any problems that come about when I check the entries. =) So stay tuned!!


----------



## minicoop1985

mishele said:


> I will get the voting thread up in the next week. I like to give people a chance to correct any problems that come about when I check the entries. =) So stay tuned!!



People like me who make mistakes a lot and don't notice them (a particularly bad trait in a photographer, but I take more time with clients' stuff than my own) very much appreciate this.


----------



## Life

mishele said:


> I will get the voting thread up in the next week. I like to give people a chance to correct any problems that come about when I check the entries. =) So stay tuned!!


Great, looking forward to it!


----------

